# هل المسيح هو الله ؟



## MATTEW (22 أبريل 2010)

​*
نعم المسيح هو ابن الله، فقد نسب إليه الكتاب المقدس كل أسماء الله وألقابه  وصفاته وأعماله، ودعي أسمه يسوع (مت1: 21 ، لو1: 31)، وأصله العبري  "يهوشاع" ومعناه الله المخلص أو الله يخلص (يهوه يخلص) كما دعي "عمانوئيل"  في سفر أشعياء و إنجيل متي وتفسيره "الله معنا" (أش 7: 14، مت 1 : 23) كما  دعاه الكتاب "الله" أو "الإله". فقد أكدت نبوات أنبياء العهد القديم  ألوهيته وأنه الإله القدير والأزلي الأبدي الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية،  وأكد العهد الجديد أنه الإله الأبدي الأزلي، الأول والأخر الذي لا بداية له  ولا نهاية "، فهو يقول عن نفسه: " أنا هو الألف و الياء، الأول و الأخر "  (رؤ 1: 11)، " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو 8 : 58) أي أنا أكون  دائماً في كل زمان بلا بداية و لا نهاية.
  هل المسيح ابن مريم أيضاً؟
نعم الرب يسوع المسيح هو ابن مريم العذراء القديسة، فقد كرر الكتاب المقدس  في آيات كثيرة أن المسيح بالجسد حبل به وولد من العذراء القديسة مريم  بالروح القدس، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس: " مريم التي ولد منها يسوع الذي  يدعي المسيح" (مت 1 : 16)، وقالت الجموع عنه: "أليست أمه تُدعي مريم" (مت13  :55)، "وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه وأخت أمه" (يو19: 25) كما وصفتها  أليصابات بالروح القدس بـ " أم ربي "، "فمن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي"  (لو1: 43).
فإذا كانت مريم هي أمه فكيف يكون هو الله؟ و هل الله يلد أو يولد؟ هل هو  مولود أو والد؟  مبدئياً نقول أن الله فوق الحس أو الجنس، فالله بطبيعته وجوهره غير مولود  أو والد، لم يلد ولم يولد، فالله نور "الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة" (1يو1  : 5) والله واحد، كائن في الكون وحده، ليس معه أو مثله أو شبيه به أحد ولا  إله آخر معه ولا غيره، ولا قبله أو بعده هو الأول والأخر وليس إله غيره  "الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه" (تث4: 35)، "هل يوجد إله غيري" (اش44 :8)،  فالله أزلي أبدي لا بداية له ولا نهاية، ولم يوجد أصلاً بالتوالد، إنما هو  الموجود ذاته، دون أن يوجده أحد لأنه هو واجب الوجود، وموجد كل الخليقة،  خالقها ومدبرها.
هو موجود كامل في ذاته ولا يحتاج إلي غيره، فيه الحياة وفيه العقل، فهو  موجود بذاته عاقل بعقله حي بروحه، وخاصية الوجود الذاتي في الذات الإلهية  هي ما نيسميها بالله الآب، وخاصية العقل بـ "الله الكلمة"، أو "كلمة الله"،  الذي هو أيضاً صورة الله، فالله ناطق بكلمته، و يسميها أيضاً "الأبن"،أو  "ابن الله"، وخاصية الحياة في الذات الإلهية يسميها بـ "الروح القدس" أو  "روح الله".
   أن كلمة الله خارج من ذات الله، وفي ذاته ويسمي بالابن، خارج من ذاته أي  مولود من ذاته، ولادة أبدية مثل ولادة النور من النور، كما نقول في قانون  الإيمان: "مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور نور من نور إله حق من إله حق مولود  غير مخلوق"، وهذه الولادة فوق الحس والجنس، مولود من الآب وغير منفصل عنه،  فهذه صفات الإله الواحد الكامل في ذاته، ولكن هذا غير ولادته من العذراء أي  تجسده في ملء الزمان.
   إذا كان هو الله الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا بداية له و لا نهاية، غير المحدود  في الزمان والمكان، فكيف تكون العذراء مريم أمه وهي مخلوقة ولها بداية؟ كيف  يكون للأزلي أم مخلوقة؟ نعم العذراء مريم هي أمه بحسب الناسوت (بالجسد)، ولكنها دعيت والدة الإله  لأنها ولدت الإله المتجسد، ودعتها أليصابات بالروح القدس "أم ربي" (لو1:  43)، ولكن أمومة العذراء للمسيح و حبلها به وولادتها له لا يعني أنها أسبق  منه في الوجود كإله أو أنها أصله و مصدره كإله، حاشا. فهو بلاهوته أصلها  وخالقها فهو الموجود دائماً قبل العذراء وقبل الخلائق "هو قبل كل شئ، وفيه  يقوم الكل" (كو1: 17) فوالدته العذراء مخلوقة بواسطته هو، فهو خالقها و  أصلها.
   إذا كان المسيح هو ابن الله، وفي نفس الوقت هو ابن مريم، فكيف يولد الإله  وهو الذي لم يلد ولم يولد؟ وكيف يولد من امرأة مخلوقة وهو الخالق؟    نحن نؤمن أن الله ليس مولوداً ولا يلد ولا يتوالد مثل البشر ليس له ذرية  كما أنه ليس له أب ولا أم فهو الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية، الموجود الدائم  الوجود و عله كل وجود، ولم يوجده أحد وإنما هو الموجود بذاته، الموجود  دائماً بلا بداية ولا نهاية إذ يقول هو عن نفسه، و قد شاءت إرادته الإلهية  منذ الأزل أن يظهر للإنسان علي هذه الأرض، وفي هذا العالم بأن يتجسد و يظهر  له عياناً في الجسد في مكان معين وزمان معين، ومن ثم أختار أم معينة  ليتجسد منها " في ملء الزمان، ويظهر علي الأرض كإنسان فحل في بطن هذه الأم  العذراء مريم وأتخذ منها جسداً، اتخذ صورة العبد و صار في الهيئة كإنسان،  وجد في هيئة إنسان ظهر في الجسد الكامل اتخذ كل ما للإنسان، ولد من أم وهو  الخالق الذي لم يخلقه أحداً ولد في الزمان، وهو خالق الزمان، ولد وهو الذي  بطبيعته لا يلد ولا يولد مثل سائر المخلوقات نزل من السماء إلي الأرض وسار  بين البشر وعاش بينهم!!

المصدر
*


----------



## amselim (22 أبريل 2010)

*



، وخاصية الوجود الذاتي في الذات الإلهية هي ما نيسميها بالله الآب،
 وخاصية العقل بـ "الله الكلمة"، أو "كلمة الله"، الذي هو أيضاً صورة الله، فالله ناطق بكلمته، و يسميها أيضاً "الأبن"،أو "ابن الله"، 
وخاصية الحياة في الذات الإلهية يسميها بـ "الروح القدس" أو "روح الله".
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*
شكرا لبساطة التعريفات التى يجهلها الانسان العادى بافكارة الارضية التى لا تفكر الا فى التوالد البشرى فقط

و حاشا للة ان يكون هكذا

الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 أبريل 2010)

*معني ان الكلمه مولود من الذات يعني متولد ازليا باستمرار زي الدينامو بيولد كهرباء و هذا لا يعني ان الله مثل المخلوقا حاشا و لكن التولد عمليه ازليه لا تنقطع و الا لو كان هناك وقت لا يكون الله بكلمته و عقله الذي من ذاته يبقي اتغير ولا يكون خالقا في فتره من الزمان و صار خالقا والله لا يتغير*

*العقل يتولد باستمرررررار من الذات و بالاحري ان كنا نحن عقلاء ناطقون*

*لماذا نجرد الله من خاصيه العقل و النطق و التدبير *

*لماذا نجعله اصم اجرد في حين انه الخالق المدبر موجدنا و موجد عقولنا*

*نجرد الله من الروح و نقول لا نشبهه من البشر*

*و نجرده من العقل الخالق و نقول ننزهه عن خلقه*

*يا تري ان كان الله خالق في الاسلام*

*هل كان هناك وقت لم يكن الله فيه خالق ثم صار خالقا*

*هذا تغير*

*و ان كان قد خلق فبماذا خلق يا تري*

*بالكلمه*

*و كلمته هي ابنه لانها تظهره و تخبر عنه و هي الخاصيه الخالقه في الله*

*كذلك الحياه ان كان الله لا روح له كما يقول المسلمون*

*فبماذا هو حي*

*هل هو قوه عمياء كالكتله و ليس حيا ثم صار حيا*

*السم تقولون ان الله حيا و قيوما*

*بماذا يحي و يقوم*

*غريبه اوي مش فاهمه*

*اه نسيت اصل الله فرد و صمد و كتله غشماء لا تعريف لها*

*و عجبي*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*وايضاً علينا اذا كنا نؤمن

بالرب يسوع كأبن نؤمن ايضاً

بكلامه عندما قال:

من رأني فقد رأى الله

شكرا اخي

الرب يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2011)

تحفة بجد  ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2011)

_*

شكراا
للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك​*_​


----------



## rachid1 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

MATTEW قال:


> ​*
> ودعي أسمه يسوع (مت1: 21 ، لو1: 31)، وأصله العبري  "يهوشاع" ومعناه الله المخلص أو الله يخلص (يهوه يخلص)
> 
> *



ليس هناك دليل يثبت ان كلمة يسوع اصلها  *يهوشاع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

rachid1 قال:


> ليس هناك دليل يثبت ان كلمة يسوع اصلها  *يهوشاع*


*نطق اسم يسوع هو في العبري يشوع لانها في الاصل عبرية

G2424
Ἰησοῦς
Iēsous
ee-ay-sooce'
Of Hebrew origin [H3091];

ومعني يشوع هو يهوه شوع اي يهوه يكون الخلاص



G2424
Ἰησοῦς
Iēsous
Thayer Definition:
Jesus = “Jehovah is salvation”



واسم يشوع العبري هو بالفعل من مقطعين يهوه يشوع يهوه يخلص

H3091
יהושׁע יהושׁוּע
yehôshûa‛ yehôshûa‛
yeh-ho-shoo'-ah, yeh-ho-shoo'-ah
From H3068 and H3467; Jehovah-saved; Jehoshua (that is, Joshua), the Jewish leader: - Jehoshua, Jehoshuah, Joshua

H3444.

والمصدر يشع

ישׁע
yâsha‛
BDB Definition:
1) to save, be saved, be delivered

وتعني خلص ويكون مخلص اي كينونته هو الخلاص فهو الخلاص

فالرب هو الخلاص

وهو اسم من اسماء يهوه هو الخلاص والمخلص فهو اسم من مصدر خلص

H3444
ישׁוּעה
yeshû‛âh
BDB Definition:
1) salvation, deliverance

فاسم يسوع هو يشوع هو الخلاص *


----------



## يهودى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

i can answer ur question
he is not

لا ليس الماشيح


----------



## rachid1 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نطق اسم يسوع هو في العبري يشوع لانها في الاصل عبرية
> 
> G2424
> Ἰησοῦς
> ...



ولكن علماء اليهود لا يوافقون على هدا التفسير 
بل اصل كلمة يسوع قد يكون شيئا اخر 
و لن يكون الله المخلص


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*


rachid1 قال:



ولكن علماء اليهود لا يوافقون على هدا التفسير 
بل اصل كلمة يسوع قد يكون شيئا اخر 
و لن يكون الله المخلص

أنقر للتوسيع...

هات دليلك على سفسطتك الكلامية الفارغة مانتحدث عنه هو معنى اسم يسوع فى اللغة العبرية وهو أمر غير متعلق بيهودى أو مسيحى.

*


----------



## rachid1 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم له علاقة باليهود فهم يتقنون اللغة العبرية 
فلو كان اليهود يعتقدون ان معنى كلمة يسوع  هو الله المخلص لامنوا مند زمن طويل


----------

